# LG Optimus One P500 or HTC Wildfire S



## bugsome (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi guyz.I am stuck between Lg Optimus One and Htc Wildfire S.Which one should i go for ?I really liked the look and feel of HTC.But is it worth paying 3-4k extra ? Also anybody got ideas about the battery backup of HTC,its got a smaller battery than Optimus One.How is the support from HTC ?


----------



## mavihs (Jun 1, 2011)

check out Dell XCD 35


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 1, 2011)

HTC WildfireS:
1. gorilla glass display.
2. small & compact.
3. 5Mp cam + Flash (but pic quality is not good enough)
4. latest Android version.
5. should get icecream update when it gets released.

Optimus One:
1. Superb DEV support (tons of ROMs & overclock supported)
2. battery backup best in its class.
3. looks premium (some hate the looks though)
4. cheaper by ~4k.
5. good build quality (same is true for WS).


----------



## bugsome (Jun 1, 2011)

mavihs said:


> check out Dell XCD 35



256 Mb Ram is a defenite let down...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 1, 2011)

bugsome said:


> Hi guyz.I am stuck between Lg Optimus One and Htc Wildfire S.Which one should i go for ?I really liked the look and feel of HTC.But is it worth paying 3-4k extra ? Also anybody got ideas about the battery backup of HTC,its got a smaller battery than Optimus One.How is the support from HTC ?



Unless you want camera flash and SenseUI, go with Optimus One.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 1, 2011)

wildfire s seems to be a better option


----------



## khmadhu (Jun 2, 2011)

+1 for LG Optimus One


----------



## bebold (Jun 9, 2011)

i also want a new phone between range 10k - 18k
suggest good android with camera and backup


----------



## desiibond (Jun 9, 2011)

bebold said:


> i also want a new phone between range 10k - 18k
> suggest good android with camera and backup



check Motorola Defy.


----------

